# Rr45, weird noise?



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all.

Just picked up this 2001 rr45 and it's making a noise which I'm not sure is normal or not. It grinds fine, but wondering if I should be worried about longevity.

I can already see that the burrs appear to not be mounted centrally (I think the carrier is fine, but could be wrong).






Any ideas welcomed, hoping its not the motor bearings.

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Grasp the centre nut and try to push from side to side, it looks as if something is loose or the bearings are badly worn.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

No movement from side to side when I do what you have described. (or atleast, I can't see or feel any movement)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unless theres some loose plastics and bits (try and quieten them down), the spin down sounds a little noisy.....which is normally when you hear the bearings. There are rattles, but I don't know if it's loose stuff or what. If it came from a shop, often they run them into the ground and you might have bought one that's gone from shop to shop over the last 6-8 years.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I think the rattle is the doser, just from listening to it. That's a shame about the bearings. Are bearings serviceable? I didn't buy it from a shop but who knows he many owners it's had in its 16 years on earth! Lol


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From the video it looks as if the burr is out of centre with the spindle/ carrier ?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah. I think the burrs aren't centered, which I'll see if I can get a rectify tomorrow. Guessing this wouldn't cause the noises it's making though? It doesn't seem to be impacting the grind at the moment, I just hope it doesn't break...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Bearings are replaceable , not too expensive but quite a major strip down to access and replace


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Undo the screws and remove the burr, check that the screw holes are the correct size for the screws and that the holes in the burr line up correctly with the ones in the carrier.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

OK that's good to hear. I'm happy to break it all down if needs be. Will take a look at the burrs tomorrow. Hopefully nothing funky going on with the screws etc.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the lower burr carrier is a taper fit onto the spindle - its possible that someone has put it back on wonky or with dirt under it - might be worth removing it


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

OK thanks. How do I keep the spindle from spinning to undo the nut?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

blunt screwdriver through the grind chute to hold one of the burr carrier arms should do it


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the RR45 is a relatively easy strip down to get to the motor, the casing just lifts off.

Most bearing replacement threads here have covered the Mazzer SJ which requires heating the whole thing up in an oven - so compared to that should be an easier job!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Great to hear. Think I'm going to leave breaking it down for a week or so as I'm going on holiday. Will report back. Hopefully all is OK.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

An update...

I've centred the burrs as best I can, it's not perfect but much better.






I've also, removed the pf holder, the tamper and added a lens hopper.

A some point in the future I will look at replacing the bearings, but for now I'll just live with it as it grinds great.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Picture of updated coffee corner. Including infamous Eureka Mignon from a few years ago (a search will turn up a post about some dodgy guy selling them on). The feel of the rr45 makes the mignon feel a bit like a toy, so much more substantial when I've been fiddling with it. Good buy for 58 quid I think.


----------



## Zodac (Sep 14, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Picture of updated coffee corner. Including infamous Eureka Mignon from a few years ago (a search will turn up a post about some dodgy guy selling them on). The feel of the rr45 makes the mignon feel a bit like a toy, so much more substantial when I've been fiddling with it. Good buy for 58 quid I think.


Hi,

what are you using as a hopper on your RR45?

Thanks

Lars

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

It is a rubber collapsible lens hood.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zodac said:


> Hi,
> 
> what are you using as a hopper on your RR45?
> 
> ...


It is a rubber camera lens hood, probably from Ebay


----------



## Zodac (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you guys, I'll try ebay









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zodac (Sep 14, 2017)

Which diameter size do I need for the Rossi? I'm currently on holiday, so I can't measure it myself









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

So it is actually a 52 to 58mm step up ring, then a 58mm rubber collapsible lens hood, and a 95mm lens cap.

You could of course just get a 52mm collapsible lens hood. I wanted the extra size at the time.


----------

